# Protein Supplement: Which is best bang for the buck?



## MPBuffMan (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi, I am currently taking Nitro Tech and did not know that you guys hated it so much?  How come?  It has 20G protein a scoop..is that low or good?  It does kind of taste bad but I have no other protein drink to compare it too since that is all I have had.  So in your guys opinion what is the best bang for the buck.  O yeah, it is kind of expensive...4lbs cost me about 55 dollars.  Thank you


----------



## IONOR (Nov 1, 2004)

MPBuffMan said:
			
		

> Hi, I am currently taking Nitro Tech and did not know that you guys hated it so much? How come? It has 20G protein a scoop..is that low or good? It does kind of taste bad but I have no other protein drink to compare it too since that is all I have had. So in your guys opinion what is the best bang for the buck. O yeah, it is kind of expensive...4lbs cost me about 55 dollars. Thank you


Nitro Tech is over hyped and over priced with claims (which you have probably saw on the tub) which claims something like 100 times more effective than whey Protien. 20 grams of Protien is good but you could get a cheaper (ON Nutrition I heard is good and Extreme is the brand I use myself) Not all Protien supplements are the same but most whey mixes supplements are ussally roughly the same make up and are reasonably cheap. However you may want to look into an Isolate Concentrate or hydrolyse only Whey supp. Also Ive heard rumors that Muscletech make Cell-Tech and Nitro-Tech in the same place they make fertoliser!!.


----------



## EEB_27 (Nov 1, 2004)

ON 100% whey   I can get 5 lbs for about $27.00. It's the best protein powder I tried so far.


----------



## Du (Nov 1, 2004)

EAS whey from BJ's. About 6 lbs for about 22 bucks.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 1, 2004)

Avoid all Muscle-Tech Products, over-hyped and over-priced.

as far as whey protein, for quality and price >> www.allthewhey.com 

(I have been using it for a year now)


----------



## Kran (Jan 16, 2009)

I take cytosport complete whey protein .. it is teh best bang for the buck..


----------



## go4kj (Jan 16, 2009)

EEB_27 said:


> ON 100% whey   I can get 5 lbs for about $27.00. It's the best protein powder I tried so far.



I agree, ON is excellent.  Please tell me where you get it so cheap.  I've been paying close to $40.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jan 17, 2009)

Many different choices and good prices.

Protein Powders


----------



## nni (Jan 17, 2009)

american whey
optimum nutrition
dymatize
ironmaglabs

are all excellent choices.


----------



## zombul (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes MT is a company whick blatantly lies to the customer. Why support them?


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 19, 2009)

i do not like muscle tech or other proteins that are advertised by major sports , usually have a high fat content, i prefer taking protein supplements with 90% or more per scoop.....i do not take it as a meal replacement so i do not need the fat or carbs in it i use it strictly to supplement my protein intake


----------



## zombul (Jan 19, 2009)

This one will be hard to beat right now guys CNP Professional USA 100% Whey 5lbs


----------



## Ngordyn (Jan 19, 2009)

i use isoflex vanilla flavor , very low fat and sugar, 90% of the powder is whey protein isolate, it also contains several EAA's and BCAA's , however does not work good for a meal replacement , it is best used as a SUPPLEMENT to a already stable diet.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 19, 2009)

go4kj said:


> I agree, ON is excellent.  Please tell me where you get it so cheap.  I've been paying close to $40.



If you go back and carefully read the post which you quoted, you will see that it's more than 4 years old.   5 lbs for $40 isn't bad.


----------



## go4kj (Jan 19, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> If you go back and carefully read the post which you quoted, you will see that it's more than 4 years old.   5 lbs for $40 isn't bad.




Oops, didn't realize that the post was that old.  Quite a bump by the member who posted before me.  I know 5 lbs for $40 is very good for quality protein, but then you can't blame me for trying to get it cheaper, if possible


----------



## strong (Feb 1, 2009)

Ultimate pro-star?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 1, 2009)

Depending on if some of you want to bulk or not I have been using cytogainer for some time now and like it just fine. It has 54 grams protein, 98% lactose free, has creatine and glutamine and has 79grams of carbs with 580 calories and a whole list of vitamins and amino's. Tastes good also. I use a banana, egg, fresh strawberries and sometimes even cut up a half of apple for more carbs. I use it three times a day inbetween meals. Has helped me gain a lot of weight(about 9 lbs) and with my changing routines has helped me with strength aswell. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Rayman3424 (Feb 2, 2009)

Whey is much better and cheaper than Nitro Tech


----------



## OzzyOlcsvary (Feb 2, 2009)

...


----------



## Urika (Feb 2, 2009)

Most whey is overpriced as it is,
find a cheaper brand


----------



## nni (Feb 2, 2009)

american whey.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 3, 2009)

I see that some of you prefer ON products. Thats the company I bought my last creatine from. I got a 4.4 lb container of the straight monohydrate and I forgot what exactly I paid but it was the best price I found. I believe the site was supplement warehouse. It could have been bodybuilding outlet.com also.


----------



## strong (Feb 15, 2009)

Ultimate Pro star or Dymatize Elite?


----------



## johnereb (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried Nitro Tech and Cell Tech when I was about 35. To many unnecessary calories and unnecessarily way too expensive!

I much prefer and have had better results using cheaper, simple protein powders and regular creatine monohydrate. Shop around online for the best deals.


----------



## nni (Feb 16, 2009)

it is overpriced and isnt anything special. i just bought 3 lbs of protein for $22.


----------

